# Best 4x4 BLD Tutorial ?



## riffz (Jun 17, 2009)

So I'm planning on learning 4x4 BLD, and I'm wondering which video tutorial is the best to learn from.

So far I know of these two:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhMZ-_a2kpA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieuclDI9Naw&feature=channel_page

Which one is better, or do you have any other recommendations.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 17, 2009)

The first one is terrible, I haven't seen the second.

Here's a suggestion: Don't learn 4x4x4 BLD from a video.


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2009)

Lucas - the first one introduced me to commutators.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jun 17, 2009)

The second one is decent content-wise but the video quality detracts from the learning


----------



## shelley (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=201
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=697


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lucas - the first one introduced me to commutators.



That's your fault then.

This is what you should use to learn centers. Period.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2207

EDIT: I haven't read all of Shelley's second link, but I'm sure it's great. dbeyer is phenomenal at explaining commutators.


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2009)

And that David. 

I like the visual.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2009)

Try this.

I know it isn't the best, but I don't want mine to stay back when all others are named here. Also, mine stood at the base of Brian's video tutorial 

Not trying to be arrogant here


----------



## byu (Jun 18, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Also, mine stood at the base of Brian's video tutorial



And from this:


Lucas Garron said:


> The first one is terrible.



We conclude that both of us must be terrible teachers. I ought to stop making tutorials...


----------



## Gparker (Jun 18, 2009)

byu said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Also, mine stood at the base of Brian's video tutorial
> ...



Its not it isn't bad, it's probably because you make tutorials on things you havn't mastered and know what you talk about. Like for instince, your EO line tutorial. You made that tutorial and you havn't mastered ZZ. And when you made the 4x4 blind tutorial, you only have had a couple of succeses. If you were to make a fridrich tutorial, then it would be ok since you have used it enough. Just dont stop doing what you love because of a couple of people.


----------



## blah (Jun 18, 2009)

Can someone please sticky this: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=63785&postcount=8

I did that looong ago, before the popularity of U2 and (maybe) other methods came along. But I'm pretty sure that's comprehensive enough for any beginner, and after all that material, you'll probably know how to look up further resources on your own.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 21, 2009)

Gparker said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...


You know, when I made that tutorial, I hadn't had any successes yet. But that's why I didn't include the memorization. I knew that my mistakes were always in the memorization, and (almost) never in my execution. At that time, when I wrote down my memo, and blindly applying it to the cube, it almost always was solved. As I concluded that my execution skills were good enough, I decided to make a tutorial. Now, when I have had more successes, there aren't really tips or tricks that I could add to it. More proof that I knew enough about it back then.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 1, 2009)

Martin & Brian, I can do 4x4x4 BLD because of your tutorials. 

First I watched all of Brian 4x4x4 tutorial videos, from there I understand commutators. Then I read Erik's page on r2, from there I understand r2. Then I read Mike Hughey thread, from there I understand the way to memorize the centers, more efficient commutators, and a very good example solve. Last but not least useful, I read Martin Smit thread and get more example solves. I didn't use Garron's tutorial on "General r2", because I got very very very confused.

How we explain something is as important as what we are trying to explain. And you did a very good job on both. I'm very grateful.


----------

